# How to play audio ISO image converted from NRG image



## hanhtm (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi all,
So I have FreeBSD based very very true audiophile music system output bit perfect using async USB DAC in conjunction with OSS driver, audio/musicpd. So far so good.

Currently I have .nrg image file. I installed sysutils/nrg2iso and converted it to ISO audio image file. Is there a way to extract the songs inside the ISO image file or play the ISO audio image file directly?

I tried to `tar` command to extract the ISO audio image file but no luck since this is audio ISO image file, not data image file.

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## ljboiler (Sep 18, 2015)

See the example near the bottom of the mdconfig(8) man page on how to mount an ISO 9660 file using a memory disk and get to the files.


----------

